# Capt Nathan's Wading Report; Seadrift, TX. 6/9-6/10/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Great day one with this North Texas family. Took us a bit to find a consistant bite, and when we did it was all smiles.
Crotch to waist deep grass beds with rafts of bait, throwing DSLâ€™s Victorious Secret and Strawberry Wine did the trick. 

The North wind was giving us trouble on day two, not many bites on the trout. But, did manage to have a customer land his PB on a DSL strawberry wine, Fins Braid 20# windtamer, and a 7â€™6â€ Waterloo salinity. The trout was 25â€@4.25#, she was caught fishing a windward bank over thigh deep grass beds. This fish was released to fight another day.

The boys also had a couple of PB reds, Cannon with his first ever red on day one at 27.75â€@8#, and Kyler with a brute at 31â€@9.50# on day two. Both reds were fooled by Down South Lures victorious secret.


----------

